
Ask HN: How does your team test web services? - creichert
I&#x27;m interested in learning about how teams tests and collaborate QA for the web services they build.<p>- does your team have automated tests (post-deploy, monitoring)?<p>- what tools does your team use? (specifically testing APIs and web apps)<p>- what&#x27;s the process when a test fails?<p>- how do you manage testing on a dev environment until a feature is in production?
======
ejcx
Monitoring - CPU Usage, HTTP Response codes, Login Failures, Login Successes,
Ratelimit events.

Testing - Unit tests, Integration tests, nothing fancy. PHPUnit or whatever
framework you want.

All hooked in to CI. Tests should always pass. If you have a flapping test it
should be fixed.

We have docker containers that spin up our production environment locally, so
we can test things like nginx config changes, database migrates, configuration
changes, nginx changes, etc.

~~~
creichert
Nice, thanks for the reply.

You mention CI so I'm curious. Do you have an automated continuous delivery
process? Does testing fit into that (e.g. integration testing staging or dev
services after deployments)?

~~~
ejcx
The difference between what we have and continuous deployment is not that big.
We don't have continuous deployment, but we could. Things are pushed to
staging automatically, but to production it is not.

